# 2013 Lake Seminole Open  $10,000 1st Place



## mattman (Aug 14, 2013)

The Bainbridge Convention and Visitors Bureau is hosting the 3rd annual Lake Seminole Open Team Tournament.   Oct 12-13. Launch site Earle May Boat Basin, Bainbridge.   100% Payback!   $10,000 Guaranteed 1st Place with $2000 additional prize money added to pot by RIFLE AND ROD MAGAZINE.  $160 Entry fee.  Entry form at following:  http://www.bainbridgecity.com/egov/docs/1376490853_424133.pdf    Call Adrienne at 229-515-0022 for more info!


----------



## Russ@R&R (Sep 9, 2013)

Btt


----------



## Russ@R&R (Oct 8, 2013)

*Looking forward......*

to seeing alot of long-time friends this weekend. (Notice I didn't say "old") LOL


----------

